# rig help?



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

wanting to try and make my first rig trip. start at the 
Petronius and go from there. maybe the next one out. idk what it is. trying to do some research and plot a course. is there a web site i can get my coordinates from to the rigs. been googling and i keep getting different coordinates. 
or can some send me some numbers on where the closest rigs are from perdido pass?
thanks guys


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just my 2 cents first thing I would do is find where the good water is then start there/at the rigs in good water.


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

I don’t know where good water is... I’m just wanting to go and learn and try. Kinda limited on gas.. got start somewhere. Just wanted to make sure I had the right coordinates is all.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

buddy boat out, keep watching the PFF.... limited on gas? how much do you carry?


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Got 100 gallon tank. I should be ok. Just don’t have room to be wasteful


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Petronius 29* 13.739 87* 46.86
The water looks pretty bad out there right now, I would say you don't have the fuel to get to any rigs in clean water at the moment and I would be worried about going to the Petronius with only 100 gals. Be careful and know that it is enough don't just think it is, pop us thunderstorms like we get this time of year can cause you to burn a lot more fuel avoiding the a storm or slugging though one.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Be careful with that 100gal capacity. What type of fuel economy are you getting? We had 110gal capacity, on a very fuel efficient single screw inboard, and would carry 4 x 15gal drums with us on the close rig trips. Always made it back with fuel to spare, but on a couple of the rougher trips we made it back on fumes. If it kicks up while you're out there you will consume drastically more fuel.

Most people will urge you to go farther, but honestly the close in rigs are a great starting point, just don't expect to load the boat with big yellowfin.

The problem with Petronius and the other close in rigs is really sharks. It is very difficult to actually land a blackfin tuna at petronius b/c of the sharks. Marlin seems much better and beer can as well.

Our first few rig trips were petronius, marlin, beer can. We managed a few blackfin, but more importantly we managed to get our feet wet in the rig game and learn the ropes. Soon we were venturing further to drill ships, floaters...etc. A couple of boat upgrades later and last weekend we spent 3 days and 3 nights with 180mi being our furthest point offshore. We also burned 1000 gals of diesel.

Start small, work your way up. Be sure you have enough fuel and ice. A good rule of thumb for fuel is 1/3 out, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve.

Have a few bean bags for you and your crew to crash on at some point. You do need to sleep a little out there, even if it's a couple hour nap.

Go ahead and bite the bullet for ripcharts, hiltons or roffs charts. Trust me, they seem a little expensive, but they will save you money in fuel on your first trip. Can you catch tuna at the rigs when the water is not perfect? yes, but if it's chocolate milk (like it is now) it's probably not worth the fuel money to make the trip. Also, sometimes one or two rigs are in good water and the others are not. If you have the charts you can go straight to the good water rig and not waste time hitting them all.

Education is not cheap, and education is not quick. It is a completely different world out there. If you want to conquer it yourself expect to spend some money and time doing it. Or you could take a quicker route and hire an experienced capt to join you on your trip.

Out there you are limited on Fuel, Ice and TIME. Be mindful and conservative with all 3.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not knowing your boat... I burn about 100 - 110 Gallons, I run around the ram, Marlin, beer can and the Petronius used to spend time at the 255 when it was still there.... 100 gallon tank is pushing it. I carry 150 Gals 25 Ft GW with twin 150's


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty sure I still have our old 15gal barrels if anybody is interested in them. Think I paid $20/ea for them, added valves for filling ($10/ea). Would be happy to let them go for $15/ea.

They were used with gas and diesel over the years.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

May have already been mention, but be sure you have all your safety "stuff". Rig trips put you a long way out there. Epirb, seatow, satellite phone, and a offshore life raft. Like earlier mentioned, these trips dont come cheap but safety is everything! 100g of fuel really limits the "rig trip" experience. If seas get spotty, even 2 to 3's and based on how your boat can run through them, can really effect your mileage. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

take all of this info and use it because it is dead on target.
i would not go with you to the rigs if you asked me and i've been a crew member for 10 years and yet have not enough confidence to give advice.
you don't get a learners permit to drive a car just by driving by yourself.
people teach others to do things they have never done before.
be safe and go to the rigs with experienced capts and you'll live to SEA another day.

jack


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks guys. We running a 24 sea pro with a 300 on it. Brand new with like 25 hours lol I was going to bring like 20 extra gallons with me just in case. We looking to run after the 4th if weather lets us. Hope water will start to change. Just need a some experience. I appreciate all the input tho!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

buddy boat, that way, if the Ram Powell is dead to all life, you can stay at the beer can or Marlin and not run that 20 mile round trip (Its about that far from the marlin) .... Radio comms with other fisherman (the ones you know) is awesome intel.... the ones you don't know will only be catching the occasional black fin... lol they may be on the BIG yellowfin, but not wanting the additional boat traffic pushing the fish deep...


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Could some be kind to give me the coordinates to the ram, beer can, and marlin so I can do some mapping and see if it’s in range or how much extra gas to bring!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Petronius, 29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W
Beer Can, 29 09.82 N 87 59.27 W

Ram Powell 29 03.65N, 88 05.5 W

Don't have Marlin handy but you can easily see it from Petronius or Beer Can. It's huge and red. You need more than 100 gallons.

This is marlin.











I have heard the water is chocolate milk at the close in "ghetto" rigs right now. Not sure how it is at the spur, probably cleaner and bluer because it's further east, but I have caught more yellowfin accidentally there than I have at the aforementioned rigs. It's a lot closer too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Petronius, 29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W
> Beer Can, 29 09.82 N 87 59.27 W
> 
> Ram Powell 29 03.65N, 88 05.5 W
> ...


this is true.
we were at the spur a few weeks ago and the water was nasty but clear green and the tuna were busting about 500 feet from us. we were in 1900 feet but the tuna never came close enough to entice them.

jack


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't waste your money if you can't at least reach some half way decent water


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Like you mentioned, bring extra fuel if your going to tour the inside 4 rigs. We have caught YFT in green water. Less likely to be there but can still happen. We may be doing the rig trip as well so we may see you out there. We will most likely venture further out. Have to look at hilton Wednesday to get an idea of where we will go. We'll be in a 34' fountain. Radio us if you see us. Good luck


----------

